# Track laying



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi guys,
This might be a bit of a stupid question but here we go....
I am planning to put a basic layout into my garden, really not much just an oval and a couple of siding tracks.
The ground is grass ( cooch to be precise) ihave read a lot of tutorials about laying tracks mostly the digging trench and pouring concrete method in one varation or another. Now i am in the situation where i will ( hopefully) move to a bigger block of land hence i do not want to invest huge amounts and money on laying track down, has anybody ideas on how to lay the track onto the grass for a shortish period of time?
I do not want to have to move it all everytime i mow the lawn tho....
Regards michael


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael, 

When I first started I used 2x6 cedar, worked very good for 18 years. I think you need something under the track to 
keep it level. 

Don


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well you threw in a clinker at the end... mowing. Is your lawn mower light enough to pick up and put inside the oval? 

My suggestion; 

As far as a temporary layout on grass I'd try laying out weed barrier cloth and then staking bender boards down to outline your roadbed. I'd fill between the benders with broken rock. If it was a permanent layout I'd suggest getting quarry fines, but for a temp I think Decomposed Granite will be fine. Pour out 4/5ths of your rock, lay your track and pour the last 5th over the tracks and smooth out with an old cheap 4" wide paintbrush to get the ballast off the tops of the ties. Don't pour that last 5th on your switches, esp around the points and flange ways. 
On your learning curve is how much rock to flatten the grass underneath.... I dunno. 

When you move you can shovel most of the gravel into a pail and pick up the rest with the barrier cloth. Any remaing rock should migrate back to earth. 

Happy Rails 

John


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

How big of a loop do you plan 4', 5', 10', 20' diameter? and how long will you be staying at the house? Do you own it or rent? 
If you own the house and plan on using a smaller diameter curve track like a 5' why not make a one level sandbox frame / planter box. Get some decking and build your box and fill it with dirt and ballast for your track plus add a few large rocks a few plants and you have a RR. When you leave the house take your trains and the new owners will be left with a ready made flower box or veggie garden area. I think you will find it a real pain to have to pull and cut grass that will grow inbetween the rails. 
Todd


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi guys thanks for the feedback so far.
I do own the house and will keep it as a rental. My concern was more regarding work hours spend....
But i like the idea of the shade cloth... It will be straight forward and not too expensive.
The idea of wood sounds great as well i will have a look what the wood is worth.
Space wise i have about 4-5 yards by about 10 yards if i use the lot....once the landscapers where in i might post some pictures of the space....
Thanks again for the advise, on saturday i am going to pick up some more straight track and maybe some r 5 curves depending on the local price otherwise it will be another us order...i need a rather bit cirle or at least want them, on the new block space wont be an issue outside so i want to invest in the biggest circles i can get... I quite like the piko brass track as it is similar quality to lgb track but significantly cheaper.
Thanks again michael


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

A raised bed is a great idea for any age railroader. As you get older, the idea gets better, believe me. My club made a raised be out of two rows of RR ties. For a temporary layout in the bed, put in some dirt, water it well to settle it, then put down some shingles and lay the track loose on top of that. For a little more permanent layout, you would put in a couple of rows of concrete blocks filled with gravel. If they are level, your track will be level. Put a bed of mortar on top of the blocks, lay the track, ballast the (loose) track with a mix of stucco and sand (and color). Put it on dry, then mist the ballast and track. When it dries, the track will not move until you break the ballast with a hammer. 

And then you can pull out the blocks and take them to your new, larger, and permanent layout.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the question was "how to lay the track onto the grass for a shortish period of time" (see below0 Dunno how we got to raised railroads and building with railroad ties









One thing I saw was rolled roofing on the ground... asphalt based with small grey grit embedded in it. Relatively smooth, supports the track, the grit looks like ballast, inexpensive, and can be taken up and moved easily.

Of course the grass underneath will die eventually but no weeds will get through.

Regards, Greg
Posted By Michael W on 19 Nov 2012 02:00 AM 
Hi guys, This might be a bit of a stupid question but here we go.... I am planning to put a basic layout into my garden, really not much just an oval and a couple of siding tracks. The ground is grass ( cooch to be precise) ihave read a lot of tutorials about laying tracks mostly the digging trench and pouring concrete method in one varation or another. Now i am in the situation where i will ( hopefully) move to a bigger block of land hence i do not want to invest huge amounts and money on laying track down, has anybody ideas on *how to lay the track onto the grass for a shortish period of time*? I do not want to have to move it all everytime i mow the lawn tho.... Regards michael


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Greg is right, and I probably contributed to the thread drift by replying to a previous comment, and not the first question. I've used asphalt roofing singles as instant roadbed for the reasons Greg mention, plus it's pretty heavy and won't curl. Agree that it will kill the grass underneath, but I'm pretty sure that removing the shingle will permit the roots beneath them to sprout! 

Let the track laying begin!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not trying to "police" Dick, and I think you know that (but just checking to be sure!).... just trying to help this guy get an idea for temporary track as it were. 

Raymond Manley did this too, and pulled long trains, so it is pretty workable it seems. 

Greg


----------



## 0tter (Jul 29, 2012)

*strip the sod approx two inches wider then where you want your track to be, shovel crusher fines down(inch or two should do), level and lay your track , then sprinkle some more fines over your track and use 'wreckers 4" brush technique to work everything in between your ties...you would be surprised how well doing it like the real thing works. If you're clever you can save the sod to replace when you leave. You will have to periodically level your track but frequency is dependent on usage/weight of locos and consist. holding track together via clips or clamps is a must with this method. A shingle or two under you're turnouts as a base may not be a bad idea to keep the stone out of them? Just some ideas....goodluck!*


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

*Grass Roots Railroading 101. Let's keep it real simple.*

Background. The Elm Creek garden railroad represents a backwoods Appalachian shortline in the 50s-60s. Track maintenance was not a high priority. The railroad is 10 years old. 

Step 1. Layout your railroad on the grass. Mark where it will be. 

Step 2. Fire up the weedwacker and wack out the grass all the way down to the dirt. 

Step 3. Lay track on dirt, level as needed with a hoe. 

Step 4 Fire up train and sit back and enjoy. Don't make it terribly complicated. 


I have a heavy clay soil. In some parts of the railroad I dug a trench with the hoe, 3-4" deep and filled with crushed stone. Laid the track on top and poured on more stone. Have to keep reballasting. But so do the big boys. In other parts where the track is layed on the dirt, moss has grown in very nicely to give it that backwoods look. 

*Here is grass roots railroading. Weedwacker and track laid on the dirt. Works just fine!*
[url="


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

Great thank you very much for some more ideas.... I might make a bit of a mix of the above... In the moment iam thinking of putting down some weedcloth roughly where the train goes(i have some spare from the old gazebo) then i will just outline it with bricks to either ide ( briks are leftover from 2 old walls) then i just fill the in between with gravel i probably use small zipties to keep the track together... When i move i just take it all up and take it with me..... 
But i cant start laying track till the landscapers did their bit in Januaray. Till then i get some more track ( i e tomorrow) as i want to test run my new train which arrived today in the post office and the postie dropped off a letter saying they got my parcel... Well i shall pick it monday...so on sunday its back to the cad and continue to work on my dolly...well as a well known aussie once said "such is life..." 

Thanx btw for the great pictures once my " layout " is running i shall post some pics too 
Regards michael


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

if you know, that it is only temporaly - just cut the grass as short as possible and lay the track on it. 
when the grass gets too long, just put the track to the side (sectionwise) cut the grass and reubicate your track. 
all over europe there are thousands of layouts that work that way. 

afterthought: you could "round-up" your right of way.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

SOmething I've been thinking about for when I want to expand my layout by just putting in a long stretch of single track out onto a big flat area of my yard. 

The local rent-all place rents a sod cutter for $75/hour. It cuts a swath 1-1/2 inch deep and 18" wide. Roll up the sod and sell it, maybe? Fill in some gravel, lay down your track and you're in business. Or pile up the sod somewhere and roll it back where it came from when you leave. It'll settle down onto the gravel and the height difference will hardly be noticeable. 

JackM


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Or maybe it was $75/DAY.


----------

